# 13.16 pound bike



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out the 13.16 pound Colnago C50 cyclocross bike that I posted on my website here:
http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2006/03/lightweight-cyclocross-bike-9-marcos_11.html

I think you folks in the save some weight section would find more value with this than the cyclocross group.

jeremyb


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jeremyb said:


> Check out the 13.16 pound Colnago C50 cyclocross bike that I posted on my website here:
> http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2006/03/lightweight-cyclocross-bike-9-marcos_11.html
> 
> I think you folks in the save some weight section would find more value with this than the cyclocross group.
> ...


Nice scoot, and nice work.


----------

